# Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau...



## Toxic_Lab (24. Juli 2016)

... soll es werden.

Ich hab mich inzwischen aus dem Wartezimmer verabschiedet.

Gesucht wurde ein Fully-Rahmen, der sich aber auch für längere Touren mit Gepäck eignet. Hier hab ich lediglich Reiseräder mit Hinterbaudämpfer gefunden, die aber die Prio auf Reiserad setzen. Ich wollte aber ein MTB-Fully mit der Option Gepäckträger am Hauptrahmen. Lange gesucht, nichts gefunden.
Nach einem Telefonat mit TA, bei dem auch die Thematik Gepäckträger nicht abschreckte, wurde bestellt.

Also kam einige Zeit später ein Paket...




... welches gleich geöffnet wurde...




... und sich als folgender Inhalt herausstellte.












Hier noch ein paar Details (die Hompage ist da ja leider etwas sparsam):
























Der Rahmen ist zwar schon vor einigen Wochen gekommen, aber um einiges schwerer wie von TA angegeben. Ein Teil geht auf den verbauten Steuersatz, ein Anderer auf den Dämpfer. Zu dem Angebot von TA, den Rahmen noch zu tauschen, kam es auf Grund von internen Abstimmungsproblemen leider nicht mehr. TA hat aber eine aus meiner Sicht faire Lösung angeboten.


----------



## pacechris (19. August 2016)

Geht es damit auch noch irgendwie weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toxic_Lab (20. August 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Geht es damit auch noch irgendwie weiter?


Oh... Doch einer, den es interessiert.

 Bin gerade auf Erprobungsfahrt. 2 Wochen Schottland. Weiter geht es, wenn ich wieder zurück bin. Bike ist schon mit dabei.


----------



## Chaotixx (22. August 2016)

Habe nur mitgelesen. 
Du meintest, zu einem Rahmentausch wäre es nicht gekommen. 

Was hättest du dir vom Tausch erhofft?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toxic_Lab (25. Oktober 2016)

So... jetzt gehts hier mal wieder weiter.

Ein Paket (von Mehreren) ist angekommen.




Gott sei Dank hatte ich Hilfe beim auspacken 




Und alles wurde in einer großen Kiste gesammelt.



So... und wer errät, was jetzt da alles drin ist? 

Zuerst wurde eine Federgabel wieder raus geholt.




Und als erstes mal etwas gecleant.









Die Leitungsführung...




Und die Steckachse...


----------



## Toxic_Lab (25. Oktober 2016)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Was hättest du dir vom Tausch erhofft?



Ich bin davon ausgegangen, einen Rahmen zu haben, der in der Serienstreuung vom Gewicht her ein ziemlicher Aussreiser nach Oben ist.


----------



## Th3Rock (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin auch gespannt wie es weiter geht.....

Freu mich auch über Fortsetzung des Threads.


----------



## Toxic_Lab (25. Oktober 2016)

Weiter gehts. Jetzt mit der Verbindung von Rahmen und Gabel.

Es ist der serienmäßige (beim Rahmen dabei) Acros Steuersatz, Tapered, Semiintegriert.




Ein Blick in das Lager. Schön, gut mit Fett gefüllt. Also kein Bedarf zum Nacharbeiten.




Unteren Konus auf den Gabelschaft sanft aufgeschlagen...




Und oben auch alles zusammengesetzt. Für die schön gearbeiteten scharfkantigen Steuersatz hätte die Fase am Steuerkopf sehr viel kleiner ausfallen können.




Und so schaut es zusammengesetzt aus.




Und jetzt noch der Teaser mit dem nächsten Teil


----------



## Th3Rock (25. Oktober 2016)

Schön, das es weiter geht... Auch wenn dein Bike schon fertig aufgebaut ist, und du sogar schon im Urlaub damit warst.


----------



## Toxic_Lab (25. Oktober 2016)

Th3Rock schrieb:


> Schön, das es weiter geht... Auch wenn dein Bike schon fertig aufgebaut ist, und du sogar schon im Urlaub damit warst.



Ich konnte es auch nur ganz kurz vor dem Urlaub zusammenbauen. Inklusive Eigenbau-Gepäckträger


----------



## Toxic_Lab (27. Oktober 2016)

Weiter gehts. 

Vielleicht hats ja schon jemand erraten (ohne was zu sagen): Das ist der Vorbau in der Packung.




Und in voller Schönheit




Der Vorbau wird noch mit ein paar Spacern bekannt gemacht...




... verlobt...




... und standesgemäß verheiratet 




Und kurz nach der Hochzeit wurde die traute Zweisamkeit gestört :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (28. Oktober 2016)

Toxic_Lab schrieb:


> Weiter gehts.
> 
> Vielleicht hats ja schon jemand erraten (ohne was zu sagen): Das ist der Vorbau in der Packung.
> 
> ...




Ich hatte den Vorbau auch an meinem Summitrider in 60mm nach einem 70mm Raceface
Und mich beim fahren gewundert warum es sich so komisch fährt. 
Raceface wieder dran gemacht und alles wieder nornmal.
Scheint nicht der stabilste zu sein, wenn man heftigeres fährt wohl nicht erste Wahl.....


----------



## Toxic_Lab (28. Oktober 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Vorbau auch an meinem Summitrider in 60mm nach einem 70mm Raceface
> Und mich beim fahren gewundert warum es sich so komisch fährt.
> Raceface wieder dran gemacht und alles wieder nornmal.
> Scheint nicht der stabilste zu sein, wenn man heftigeres fährt wohl nicht erste Wahl.....



Ich bin bisher nur mit der Lenkertasche und Kamera drin gefahren. Mir ist erst mal nichts aufgefallen. Aber zumindest gut zu wissen, woran es liegen könnte, falls ich ohne Lenkertasche ein komisches Fahrgefühl hätte 

Hatte vorher bei meinem alten einen Ritchey WCS...


----------



## cmrlaguna (29. Oktober 2016)

Will ja nichts sagen , aber ein Vorbau mit Neigung und ein Lenker mit mehr Rise , wäre doch die schönere Alternative , oder ?
Bie mir haben schon 2 Spacer auf ruppigen Abfahrten Geräusche gemacht. Knacken !
Dachte erst wäre die Pike . Stabil ist so ein Spacer Turm zudem auch nicht.
Aber ist ja nicht mein Bike 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Toxic_Lab (6. November 2016)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Will ja nichts sagen , aber ein Vorbau mit Neigung und ein Lenker mit mehr Rise , wäre doch die schönere Alternative , oder ?



Servus Roland,

da magst du durchaus recht haben. Die drei Spacer sind auch primär erst mal zum ausprobieren drunter gekommen. Kürzen kann man noch immer, verlängern nicht


----------



## Toxic_Lab (6. November 2016)

Es geht wieder weiter.

Aus dem Verhüterli flutschte - wie ihr sicher schon vermutet habt - der Lenker raus. Ebenfalls ein KCNC.




Gerade noch ein weiteres Photo gefunden... und eingefügt 




Und wurde gleich montiert.




Scenenwechsel - Tretlager:

Jetzt gehts an das Innenlager. Nach langem Suchen hab ich dann noch ein rot eloxiertes Innenlager bei Fantic26 gefunden und in der MTB-Fassung geordert.



Beim Auspacken hat mich allerdings der Schlag getroffen. Der beigelegte Schraubensicherungslack war ausgelaufen und ausgehärtet. Reaktion des Verkäufers: Das wäre bekannt (beim Transport ausgelaufen) und wenn es mich stören würde, dann könnte ich ja ne Hülse von Shimano kaufen. No Comment! Zu der Zeit hatte ich allerdings keine Zeit/Lust, mich wegen Nacherfüllung rumzustreiten.

Lagerschalen eingesetzt...




... und Industrielager rein.




Lassen die Zahnräder auf das weitere schließen?




Vermutungen sind erlaubt


----------



## Th3Rock (6. November 2016)

Schaut doch garnicht so schlecht aus...

2-Fach wird vermutet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toxic_Lab (6. November 2016)

Th3Rock schrieb:


> Schaut doch garnicht so schlecht aus...
> 
> 2-Fach wird vermutet...



2-fach ist - natürlich - richtig. 
Was für ein Hersteller?


----------



## Th3Rock (6. November 2016)

Toxic_Lab schrieb:


> 2-fach ist - natürlich - richtig.
> Was für ein Hersteller?



Shimano... xt vermutlich...


----------



## Toxic_Lab (6. November 2016)

Th3Rock schrieb:


> Shimano... xt vermutlich...



Nein


----------



## Toxic_Lab (6. November 2016)

Nein, kein Shimano. Aber zumindest Shimano-kompatibel.




Kurbel + Kettenblätter + Kettenblattschrauben bringen leichte 662g auf die Waage.




Und hopp, rein in den Rahmen.








Weiter gehts dann mit den Bremsen. Was wurde es wohl?


----------



## Toxic_Lab (7. November 2016)

Es wurde zuerst... Der Bremsenadapter 




Und darauf kommt... eine XT-Bremse.




Und schon am Rahmen...




... und an der Gabel.




Aber warum eigentlich die Bremsen schon jetzt?


----------



## Chaotixx (8. November 2016)

Heyho. Sieht bisher gut aus. 
Ein Tipp: lege die Leitungen innen am Rahmen lang. Dann reißen die nicht so leicht. So bleibst du mit Pech leicht mit Ästen dran hängen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toxic_Lab (10. November 2016)

... ruhig hier... :O Dann geb ich mir die Antwort doch mal selber. 

Die Bremsen haben iSpec, was werden die Schalthebel wohl haben?




Alles zusammengebaut und aufgesteckt.




Zum fertig machen der Lenkzentrale fehlen noch die.... Griffe!




Und damit ist die Lenkzentrale erst mal vollständig.








Weiter gehts das nächste mal mit dem Inhalt folgender Päckchen...


----------



## Th3Rock (11. November 2016)

Schaut doch garnet schlecht aus. Da hast nix falsch gemacht...


----------



## Toxic_Lab (11. November 2016)

Th3Rock schrieb:


> Schaut doch garnet schlecht aus. Da hast nix falsch gemacht...



Och... da kommen doch noch ein paar Macken


----------



## Toxic_Lab (11. November 2016)

Aus den Schachteln tauchte auf... Ein Umwerfer




und ein Schaltwerk.




Beides Shimano XT M8000 mit 2x 11 

Jetzt war aber erst mal das Umbauen meiner Laufräder dran. Ein Jahr, Custom-Made mit Novatec-Naben und NoTubes Alpine Felgen. Viel zu gut um zu ersetzen. Der Rahmen erlaubt 26" und 27,5". Nachdem ich das Rad auch für die Reise verwende sind 26" gut. Am Vorderrad ist es einfach, die Hülsen an den Naben werden einfach getauscht (von 9mm Steckachse auf 15mm).

Hinten ist es aufwändiger. Hier kommt jetzt eine x12-Steckachse statt 10mm Achse. Achse Abschrauben, Achse mitsamt des Freilaufes raus




Anschließend hab ich den Nabenkörper gereinigt und neu gefettet.




Und dann die neue Achshülse mit dem Freilauf wieder eingesetzt. Ist etwas tricky. Der Freilauf hat nen Abschmiernippel, hier noch mit einer gehörigen Portion Fett nachgefüttert.




Bremsscheibe (Ashima) mit 180mm ran




die neue 11-fach XT-Kassette aufgesteckt und gekontert




und ab in den Hinterbau.




Womit gehts wohl weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (13. November 2016)

Ob du dir mit den Scheiben einen Gefallen tust..?
Hatte sie selbst in 180mm am Vr am Treking. 
Hat gerubbelt wie Sau nach ein paar Kilometern. 

Hoffe es ist bei dir besser. Und viel Masse damit Standfestigkeit haben sie nicht :-(


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toxic_Lab (14. November 2016)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Ob du dir mit den Scheiben einen Gefallen tust..?



Das hat mir dann KLM abgenommen und die vordere Bremsscheibe beim Hinflug gefaltet. Einziger erhältlicher Ersatz: Shimano XT-Scheibe. Und ich war bei der Tour tatsächlich nicht unglücklich darüber. Aber der Gewichtsszuwachs ist schon sehr erheblich :O


----------



## Toxic_Lab (14. November 2016)

Natürlich ging es mit der Kette weiter 




Und an die Kurbeln kamen natürlich auch Pedale ran. Für Touren bevorzuge ich Kombi-Pedale. 
Nachdem ich mit exustar (Spiel) und Syncros (Kappe verloren und Rost) bisher ins Klo gegriffen habe, kam jetzt ein einfaches Shimano-Pedal ran.




Tja... und es hätte so einfach sein können. Wenn ich nicht den Spacer erst auf der falschen Seite gehabt hätte 




Bei der Verkabelung bin ich dann auch drauf gekommen, dass ich ja genügend Platz auf dem Unterrohr habe, um einen zusätzlichen Zug für einen Front-Pull-Umwerfer habe. Also kann ich mir die Top-Pull-Verlegung mitsamt einiger Anschraub-Halter sparen. Die gängigen Läden in München haben so was nicht im Sortiment (was ich auch nicht glauben wollte). Also wieder bestellen (mitsamt neuen Mänteln):

Und weil ich gerade dabei war, sollte auch das Thema Flaschenhalter gleich mit erledigt werden.




Man sieht hier wahrscheinlich schon das Problem?


----------



## Chaotixx (14. November 2016)

Eine Flsche passt nicht oder nur schlecht. ..?

Nutze nur das untere Loch. Und schiebe den Halter etwas zwischen die Züge. 

Hab ich auch gemacht. Hält gut. 
Wobei ich mittlerweile mit Ruksack fahre [emoji85]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toxic_Lab (15. November 2016)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Eine Flsche passt nicht oder nur schlecht. ..?[emoji85]



Rischtitsch!

Mit Flasche:




Versuch Handling:




Test mit nur einer Schraube:



Ist für den Fahrbetrieb natürlich nichts. Auch der Platz reicht für den Halter nicht sinnvoll aus.

Anderer Halter:



Auch nicht besser

Und hier mal ein Detail der Leitungsführung:



Sehr schöne Zughalter

Ist dann ein Side-Cage-Halter geworden. Gewicht zwar ein gutes Stück höher...

So... was fehlt jetzt eigentlich noch?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (15. November 2016)

Ein großer Spaß Dein Beitrag, fast wie ein Adventskalender.. 
Die Bremsgriffe haste hoffentlich noch weiter nach innen verschoben, oder?


----------



## Chaotixx (15. November 2016)

Hm bei mir hält es mit nur einer Schraube. Und das auch auf bösen Rumpeltrails. 
Aber bei dir hat es sich ja jetzt auch geklärt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toxic_Lab (15. November 2016)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ein großer Spaß Dein Beitrag, fast wie ein Adventskalender..
> Die Bremsgriffe haste hoffentlich noch weiter nach innen verschoben, oder?



Danke 

Ja, die Bremsen / Schalthebelkombi hab ich noch angepasst. Geht ja bei den iSpec-System.


----------



## Toxic_Lab (15. November 2016)

Weiter gehts mit... dem Sitzen. Sonst fährt es sich ja etwas ungemütlich 

Hier gab´s keine KCNC-Stütze (P/L-Verhältnis hat nicht gepasst). Es wurde eine passende...




... Stütze zu den Funworks-Kurbeln.




Der Sattel war gut eingesessen und in gutem Zustand. Also ran ans neue Rad.



Ich hab schon an meinem alten Hardtail die eine Schraube kürzen müssen, und auch jetzt hier. Liegt das an mir, am Sattel oder an der Stütze, dass das Ganze immer so ein Gebastel wird?

Noch schnell die vordere Bremsscheibe drauf. Zum Anschrauben gab´s übrigens folgende Schrauben...




Und jetzt farblich mit den roten Bremsscheiben. Könnte schlimmer sein, würde ich aber nicht mehr machen wegen der rot eloxierten Teile...




Als Schlappen kamen - erst mal - Mountain-King drauf, für die Tour hab ich allerdings die x-King noch geordert.




Optisch ein passabler Stand, wie ich finde 

Es folgt: Optimierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haendiemaen (7. Januar 2017)

Hi Tobi, schöner Bericht ...


----------



## Toxic_Lab (7. Januar 2017)

haendiemaen schrieb:


> Hi Tobi, schöner Bericht ...



Waaaaa... Ich werde verfolgt...

Wie hast du mich hier gefunden?


----------



## haendiemaen (7. Januar 2017)

Toxic_Lab schrieb:


> Wie hast du mich hier gefunden?



Mit mir musst du immer und überall rechnen ... 

Überlege gerade mir ein neues Bike zuzulegen. Soll ein AM werden und da stößt man natürlich auch auf Transalp ...


----------



## Toxic_Lab (7. Januar 2017)

haendiemaen schrieb:


> Soll ein AM werden und da stößt man natürlich auch auf Transalp ...



Kannst hier mal ne Probefahrt machen


----------

